# Night out - 23rd of April



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Venue to be confirmed, just thought I would start a separate thread for you Elphaba so you can get ideas of numbers etc. Not sure if I can make it will let you know closer to the time.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Roll up, roll up! 

An idea of numbers would be great as I can them reserve tables somewhere. I am thinking Irish Village as everyone can find it & cabs are plentiful.

Thanks


NB - If anyone is nervous of attending alone for any reason, just PM me.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

any idea how i can come there from jumeirah? must be alittle far from there....do cabs know the name well so i can ask them drop me down there!!!!

ya,bytheway....wht about numbers...how to recognize each other!!!





Elphaba said:


> Roll up, roll up!
> 
> An idea of numbers would be great as I can them reserve tables somewhere. I am thinking Irish Village as everyone can find it & cabs are plentiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> how to recognize each other!!!


Pink carnations? Lol


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

one of them on the reserved table! hows this!



Pasanada said:


> Pink carnations? Lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> any idea how i can come there from jumeirah? must be alittle far from there....do cabs know the name well so i can ask them drop me down there!!!!
> 
> ya,bytheway....wht about numbers...how to recognize each other!!!



Any cab driver (provided he has been in the country for more than 5 minutes!) will know the Irish Village. It is also easy to get cabs there for the return journey.

As for recognising the right table. I'll think of something I can bring along that is easily noticeable 

-


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

We coming!


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

*Count me in*

Count me in. A pink carnation on the table would work better for me than one in my lapel.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

elphaba 's thinking on that,lets see if she finds any pink !!!


Queenslander said:


> Count me in. A pink carnation on the table would work better for me than one in my lapel.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't do pink! 

Don't worry, I'll think of something to be identified by in good time - am open to suggestions! 

_


----------

